# Smoked turkey breast



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Any suggestions? Plan on doing one for the first time this weekend


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

This is the site I used to smoke my Turkey.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Poultry/smokingtips.htm

:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> Any suggestions? Plan on doing one for the first time this weekend


no no...turkeys should be FRIED, not SMOKED! Cigars should be smoked :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> no no...turkeys should be FRIED, not SMOKED! Cigars should be smoked :tu


I have to agree with Jimmy. Deep fried turkey is delicious, it's juicy and moist. :dr


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Bone in or boneless?
Skin on or off?

Either way I've had great results.
You probably want to have a pan of water in your smoker.
I usually shoot for 200-225 temp in the smoke chamber and 
go for an internal temp of 155, removing from heat @ that time
and allowing it to rest in foil for at least 10 minutes, the temp will probably
climb 3-5 degrees while resting.

I prefer a simple rub consisting of equal parts garlic powder, black pepper, brown sugar and kosher salt with maybe a teaspoon of smoked cayenne thrown in. you can add a teaspoon of freshly ground nutmeg as well.


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

I did 2 boneless turkey breasts for my daughters birthday. I brined them, injected them with a beer, butter, and hot sauce mix. Then I smoked them on my Weber using apple wood. When It was almost done I glazed it with an Apricot/habanero glaze. It was damn tasty.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

j6ppc said:


> Bone in or boneless?
> Skin on or off?
> 
> Either way I've had great results.
> ...


Skin on, boneless.

I wanted to do a simple brine, but now I kind of want to try your rub. I may have to do both (along with some ribs and smoked peppers).

Do you do your rub on skinless or with the skin?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> Skin on, boneless.
> 
> I wanted to do a simple brine, but now I kind of want to try your rub. I may have to do both (along with some ribs and smoked peppers).
> 
> Do you do your rub on skinless or with the skin?


*Both.* I carefully skin the breast, bone it if not already boned.
Put the rub on the meat, put the skin back on, tie w/ butcher's twine and apply the same rub to the skin as well. This goes in the smoker skin side up of course.

Skinless will work as well but the tendency to dry out is fairly strong- then I'd probably brine it assuming the meat does not already have N% of "*solotion"* in it already (read the fine print on the label, the solution is largely brine). In the case of brining or *"solution"* then just omit the salt from my rub and drive on as usual. If you do brine it is better to err on the side of caution and not overdo the brining.

Oh... I forgot one item in the rub correction below:



> I prefer a simple rub consisting of equal parts each of garlic powder, black pepper, brown sugar, *sweet or 1/2 sharp hungarian Paprika*, and kosher salt with maybe a teaspoon of smoked cayenne thrown in. you can add a teaspoon of freshly ground nutmeg as well.


I used this rub on a brisket last weekend - came out very well.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i just keep mine simple....salt, pepper and sage....smoke away

nice smokey flavor and tastey


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Thanks for the input guys...looking forward to giving this a shot


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Skin on
Indirect heat
Shoot it up and or rub in your favorites.
1st Choice: Pecan Wood Chips 
2nd Choice: Hickory Wood Chips


----------



## Captain_Ron (Feb 1, 2007)

Low and Slow is the words of the smoker
low heat and all day
let the smoke be the flavor

just my :2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I did a few turkeys on the smoker. 

Smoke it just for an hour and do the rest in the oven or it will taste too smoky.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Smoke it!!! 

I've done this alot, whole turkeys, breasts, whatever. Make sure it's about room temperature, rub or marinade is optional. Mesquite is good as turkey has a pretty strong flavor, but hickory is fine too. If you have a digital meat thermometer, use it, if you don't you probably should get one. Time depends upon size. if you take it off, and it's still not up to temp, you can finish it in the oven. I've read after the first few hours, the meat is sealed so additional smoking really won't do much.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

MadAl said:


> Smoke it!!!
> 
> I've read after the first few hours, the meat is sealed so additional smoking really won't do much.


The first few go into the meat, the last goes into the smoke ring. Turkey does not need a smoke ring like pork, brisket, or ribs.

If you plan on smoking the turkey 100%, use a higher temp than with ribs, and brisket... Something around 300 with more charcoal than smoking wood. It'll be plenty smoky without having to use too many chunks.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> The first few go into the meat, the last goes into the smoke ring. Turkey does not need a smoke ring like pork, brisket, or ribs.
> 
> If you plan on smoking the turkey 100%, use a higher temp than with ribs, and brisket... Something around 300 with more charcoal than smoking wood. It'll be plenty smoky without having to use too many chunks.


I'm hoping for a mild November so I can smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.

Bostonia? Upper, Lower...?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Wow...that turned out really good

Brined it overnight, rubbed with olive oil and pepper, threw on a couple strips of bacon I was looking to get rid of, and smoked it at 250ish until it got to about 160 inside.


Served it with potato salad, smoked stuffed peppers, grilled corn, and cheesecake. 



The best part was the leftovers....smoked turkey, pesto, provolone, and sundried tomatoes on fresh italian bread. :dr

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

AAlmeter said:


> Wow...that turned out really good
> 
> Brined it overnight, rubbed with olive oil and pepper, threw on a couple strips of bacon I was looking to get rid of, and smoked it at 250ish until it got to about 160 inside.
> 
> ...


:tu
Sounds like a grreat sandwich, even if it does sound too Californian.........


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

AAlmeter said:


> Wow...that turned out really good
> 
> Brined it overnight, rubbed with olive oil and pepper, threw on a couple strips of bacon I was looking to get rid of, and smoked it at 250ish until it got to about 160 inside.
> 
> ...


Which brine did you use? Also, how long did it take to cook?

SB


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

galaga said:


> :tu
> Sounds like a grreat sandwich, even if it does sound too Californian.........


Thanks! It was thuper!

I had it with a Stroh's while listening to some Ted Nugent....figured that would even things out. :al


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

SilvrBck said:


> Which brine did you use? Also, how long did it take to cook?
> 
> SB


My brine?

Well, it was stuff.

You see, despite the fact that I do enjoy cooking, my real reason for it is that a) the woman and others appreciate it and b) I get to sit outside and smoke and drink all day with no repercussions.

Consequently, my cooking is difficult to duplicate due to, well, :al

Though I can't give you specifics, I did use the basics, water, kosher salt, and sugar, and I threw in some cider vinegar (also used in smoking), a little honey, and some cayenne just because I like it. Don't bother with the cayenne, it didn't show up in the final flavor and the honey is questionable too.

For a 6 pound bone-in skin-on breast, I'd say it took about 4 hours, hovering in the 225 to 250 range. I was running around like crazy preparing food and siding a garage, so I really can't give you a great time estimate. I know it finished late, around 9 (we generally eat at 8), but I didn't get started until around 5-6 (again, busy day and :al )

The one thing I do highly recommend is the use of a digital remote oven thermometer. This was my first time using one and it was incredibly useful. Well worth the $20 to have an incredibly moist yet cooked turkey cooked using fairly primitive means.

Hope I was helpful.


----------

